
BOKU Launches, Makes Some Mobile Purchases For Mobile Payments  - CalmQuiet
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/06/16/boku-launches-makes-some-mobile-purchases-for-mobile-payments/
======
FluidDjango
This could be a real boon for startups looking for easy micropayments. I'll
probably test-drive it just to see whether it should be recommended to my
customers.

